# seed cup pic for Hamza...



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I have seen this idea on the board before, but can't find the threads now. But yesterday Hamza inquired about my "untippable" seed cups so I thought I'd share...Not claiming credit for the idea because it was given to me by the breeder who sold me my doves. But here goes:

Get one of those round disposable plastic containers from the grocery store that they sell for saving leftovers. (I use Ziploc because I find that the consistency of the plastic works better than other brands...You could probably also use a butter dish or other empty food package so long as it is cleaned first...)

Flip it over, and cut a round hole in the bottom that leaves a "lip" around the edge. Smooth any rough edges.

Replace the top, and put your seeds in. (Does not work well for water because the seal isn't quite tight enough.)

When placed upside down, the base becomes wider than the top, so the cup is virtually untippable. The "lip" prevents most tossed seeds from flying out of the dish, minimizing mess and waste. And the containers can be washed & reused many, many times. I buy a pack of six or so, and rotate them so that the birds always have a clean dish. (of course, the one in the picture is on its way to the dishwasher, lol)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a very neat idea. THANKS!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT IDEA!!

Another thing about lovin' this site...GREAT inventions/ideas!!

MANY THANKS, amoonswirl!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very cleaver!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

But then the bully birds can't stand in it!!!!!!!!!

And they enjoy that sooooo much.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> But then the bully birds can't stand in it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And they enjoy that sooooo much.


Can't stand what, Alvin? Flippin' seeds? Wanting to be first in line?? Flippin' over the dish??


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Great Idea-I should of thought of that!!!! love that picture on the post- o.k. I am sad I have not learned to do that yet, by powered by pigeon I will!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

now if only we could make one like that that is 36 to 40 inches long lol that would be awesome  great idea thou thankyou


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Great Idea*

Hi Karen

That is a great idea.

You can use hamster and dog feeding dishes for water, they won't tip, but they aren't poop proof.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Quite smart!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Can't stand what, Alvin? Flippin' seeds? Wanting to be first in line?? Flippin' over the dish??


Can't stand _in_ it.
Some birds I know just love standing in the seed ankle deep, and smothering their little tootsies in peanuts.
Squeeks could relate, I'm sure.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ours also sleep in them.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*would tupperware work*

Isn't Tupperware supposed to be leak-proof?? I wouldn't know since I could never get the lids off anyway 'course you'd probably have to go to a party and get some of that expensive plasticware to try it out.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Very clever, i will try this and see


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Can't stand _in_ it.
> Some birds I know just love standing in the seed ankle deep, and smothering their little tootsies in peanuts.
> Squeeks could relate, I'm sure.


OH...THAT kind of "stand!"

Actually, Squeaks has one of those heavy pottery feed dishes and can only get ONE foot in at time. BUT, that is rare, because he is too busy dipping in his BEAK for his favorites (NO peanuts! Read too many bad things about 'em)!  

However, he HAS been known to POOP in his porcelain water cup!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> OH...THAT kind of "stand!"
> 
> 
> 
> However, he HAS been known to POOP in his porcelain water cup!


Well, where ever else would one go poop except in the porcelain throne


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Well, where ever else would one go poop except in the porcelain throne


VERY CLEVER...NICE ONE!!! Looks like I could get a pun for my money!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is sooooo way cool! I will try that with Pidgey as she seems to be my number one piggy of my 2 pigeons and see how it works. Thanks for sharing that idea with all of us. 

Cindy


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Just saw it!!
Its LOVELY!!
I'm on my way of making 1..no 2..no 3.. but 4!


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

*Thanks So much*

Thank you so much for the neat idea. As soon as I read this I went to the Grocery store and bought some of the "ZipLock" small containers. They looked like just the right size. I cut the bottoms out. (The trick is using small scissors to cut out the bottom.) And now I'm using them in my quarrantine cage. Thanks again.
Litewings


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Litewings said:


> Thank you so much for the neat idea. As soon as I read this I went to the Grocery store and bought some of the "ZipLock" small containers. They looked like just the right size. I cut the bottoms out. (The trick is using small scissors to cut out the bottom.) And now I'm using them in my quarrantine cage. Thanks again.
> Litewings


Hi Litewings,
So glad you got some use out of the idea. I wouldn't have thought of it, but they're perfect for quarantine because they can go in the dishwasher and/or be thrown out after use.

Also - I forgot to mention that small scissors or an X-acto blade work best for cutting the holes. Thanks for the clarification. (*careful* if you use the x-acto!)


----------

